
“I've got nothing to hide” - c0inster
What&#x27;s the best argument against this statement?
======
nabla9
When you say, "I have nothing to hide" it means "I don’t have this right". It
means person under surveillance must justify the privacy, not those who are
invading privacy.

If individuals have privacy rights, then invoking "nothing to hide" is
irrelevant.

------
RichardHesketh
“How can you say that when you cannot imagine everything ‘they’ might be
looking for? What if your faith, sexuality, technology, ideas or beliefs have
become a target? Times change, so too do the things we have that we might need
to hide”.

------
r721
Wikipedia has some:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nothing_to_hide_argument#Again...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nothing_to_hide_argument#Against_the_argument)

------
ujki1
That statement could mean at least two things.

If someone doesn't care about his own privacy (but avoids endangering others'
privacy when sharing information about himself), then that's his personal
decision. One can list some of the possible but unlikely negative consequences
that the person might not have thought of, but they aren't very strong
counterarguments.

If the statement means "violating everyone's privacy is ok because I've got
nothing to hide", then the counterargument is that some people legitimately
have something to hide.

------
yeefest
Lawyer and professor, Daniel Solove, wrote an essay called "'I've Got Nothing
To Hide' and Other Misunderstandings Of Privacy" back in 2007 for the San
Diego Law Review. Even though it's a bit long, I found his arguments very
sound and logical.
[http://scholarship.law.gwu.edu/cgi/viewcontent.cgi?article=1...](http://scholarship.law.gwu.edu/cgi/viewcontent.cgi?article=1159&context=faculty_publications)

~~~
c0inster
That seems like a good resource, thanks!

------
simonblack
"Then give me your banking logins and passwords."

"Then give me all of your internet logins and passwords."

"Then let me watch you and your SO every night."

"Then you won't mind if I take up residence in your bathroom."

------
HelloNurse
I have nothing to hide from my friends. You are not my friend.

------
mister_hn
What's your credit card information?

------
baash05
What is your email and facebook password?

